# New bike



## d64 (Aug 6, 2007)

This bike came about in an interesting way.. I had bought a Corsa Extra from a merchant, but he did a bad job packing it so the frame was damaged when I got it. Well, I got most of my money back and the bike had good parts on it. The frame was just lying around the house - in my mind I had basically given it up for scrap, but then one day I remembered a single speed wheelset I had had built a couple of years ago for a project that never materialized...










The only things I needed to purchase for this build were brake cables and the chain - though I will get another seatpost instead of the Bontrager one. Everything else was gathered from miscellaneous pieces I had accumulated over the years.

The white section on the seat tube is where the paint had been badly damaged, I covered the rest of the bike with tape and newspapers, sanded that part and painted it with spray paint and lacquer.

The bike has a Dura-Ace bb, Sugino cranks, a 48t Biopace chainwheel, 18t fixed cog in the rear, Dura-Ace 7402 brakes, Shimano 600 levers and a Dura-Ace EX headset. Hubs are Ultegra in front and White Industries in back, rims are Mavic reflex and tires Rubino Slicks - which must be the slipperiest of all the many road tires I have ever ridden. Frame is a 57cm SLX Corsa Extra.

All in all I'm very pleased with coming up with a good use for the trashed frame (I would not have used it for a road bike build), and besides, I got an almost "free" bike in the process.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

d64 said:


> All in all I'm very pleased with coming up with a good use for the trashed frame (I would not have used it for a road bike build), and besides, I got an almost "free" bike in the process.


Forgive me, but how is this frame trashed?? It seems fine from the pictures. I like SS bikes and all, but I would consider a framebuilder to have a look at it before "writing" it off as roadbike scrap. 

Can you show close ups of the damage...remember this isn't a disposable carbon bike.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

I like the build up very much.:thumbsup: 

Enjoy the ride


----------



## d64 (Aug 6, 2007)

The Green Hour said:


> Forgive me, but how is this frame trashed?? It seems fine from the pictures. I like SS bikes and all, but I would consider a framebuilder to have a look at it before "writing" it off as roadbike scrap.
> 
> Can you show close ups of the damage...remember this isn't a disposable carbon bike.


Most of the damage (three dents + paint completely peeled off) is below the patch that I repainted, on the seat tube. In addition there is rust and damage to the paint in a couple of places that cannot be seen in the picture. The damage is almost all cosmetic, but the frame is not as "nice" as I would like in a road build.

Next week I will post two new Merckx road bikes we are at this moment putting together, though.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

Point taken....in jest of course. It just didn't look that bad for a Belgian race bike. 

One of the qualities of a frame like this is it's ability to be repaired. I do like the build never the less. It just sounded "funny" to hear this classic Belgian frame to be trashed by some paint chips and minor dents. 

Looking forwards to the new builds.:thumbsup:


----------

